
The Hourly Wage Needed to Afford the Average Two Bedroom Home in Every State - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/the-hourly-wage-needed-to-afford-the-average-two-bedroom-home-in-every-state/
======
tomohawk
This would be much more enlightening if broken down by county or voting
precinct instead. States like California have very disparate economies county
to county.

